# Onepass - Can we change the default settings?



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

I searched but couldn't find a thread on this. For 99% of my program setups it will be for only New Episodes, and I don't want it looking for streaming (I don't want to see them in my list for my weekly shows), I don't want Rent or buy enabled, I want it to start from New episodes only.

I have to go through and setup all my shows, and I'd rather it have the default OnePass Options to be what I want them to be so I don't have to change multiple items for each of the OnePass' that I setup.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Settings --> Recordings --> OnePass and Recording Options


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, I figured it was there and I just wasn't seeing it.


----------



## bhretlib (Sep 19, 2014)

The current OnePass and Recording Options page has a Record: "New only" setting, but the OnePass Options you get (at least on the Premiere 4) also has a Start from: option that can be set to "New episodes only". Problem is, when you set up a new OnePass, the Start from setting for the new recording defaults to "Season 1". 

I was advised by the helpdesk at TiVo.com to delete all (273 of) my OnePasses and re-enter them. I was also told that an update is coming in about a month, and that TiVo knows about this as a bug. 

I'm not sure if this issue creates problems other than RSI, but in general, I'm only interested in a Season if it is current, especially in regard to news, sports and other contemporary programs. I hope it gets resolved.


----------

